# Ughhhh Bully Sticks STINK!!!!!



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

So I finaly got some bully sticks from the US for Lola and by god they stink! I was happily dozing off in bed last night when Lola hopped up onto the bed and cuddled in beside my head in her usual spot. But she brought a bully stick with her and was happily chewing away. The stench of what I can only describe as cow pat wafted right up my nostrils!!!! P_U


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHA!! Marie, i got a wiff of one when i went to Mandy's, not too pleaseant, but they bloomin love those things dont they?
Think i will have to get them too for my wee one when i get her.
I heard the UK have a version of them, but are not as good?


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes they do stink, last night i was sitting on the sofa and it smelled like poop and I lifted up the blanket and there was a bully stik that Paco had stashed in his favorite hidding place. PU is right.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

where did you get your bullys? Ours don't stink, that i've noticed...and we didn't get the low odor ones, either


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

or maybe my nose just doesn't work?


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

terri iget mine in lidl or aldi, mine would kill if someone took theirs off them


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I got mine on ebay from a store in America. Lola loves them and even Cookie has tried to have a chew on one. They do stink of poo though lol.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah cool Amanda, i noticed a uk site that calls them Bull pizzle, but if can get in Aldis, my man can pick those up.

I notice you can get low odor to odor free ones too.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ebay. there u go! lol. i dont trust anyone elses bullysticks except from bestbullysticks.com or the merrick brand one. they dont stick that bad. i think my nose got used to smellibg it all the time too haha


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Really?? They just smell like spicy jerky to me!!
Maybe my nose is worn out.Thats a blessing to me!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I got mine at Petco, I didn't even know they had a low order type. Paco loves them, even he stinks after he has chewed one for a while.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I got mine at Pet Supply Plus for $3-$5 each!!
Wow Bestbullysticks.com is cheap just .62 cents each!!
Thanks for the link!! Im shoppin there next time!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah, i shop at bestbullysticks.com, too.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow that is cheap, i spent $10.00 for three sticks at Petco. I'll try the web site next time as well.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

aren't these things made from bull penis?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmmmmmm maybe i won't get any!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHA!! yeah i didnt realise that too till Mandy told me was penis, and i had one in my hand at the time, lol x
Ah well the puppies love them. x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL wow u people spoent so much on them $10?! geez! petsmart and petco is a ripoff the only ones i get from there is the curly one which is $2.99. bestbullysticks is the way to go!  theres so much variety for sucha cheap price. i ordered some last night, the fish ones are great too


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ember said:


> aren't these things made from bull penis?


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i just wondered as here in lincolnshire, my old farmer grandad had a "bully stick" which was a walking stick made from an entire dried bull pizzle (an old term for a penis).


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

yes, yes they are. 

And, pigeon, what else have you tried from bestbully? I want to get madison another treat to rotate with her regular ones, but wasn't sure what was healthy and good for her!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*They are beef who-whos*

Yes they are a beef by-product or "organ meat".
They still have the pee tube in them if you look at the ends.
So what ...its still beef meat!!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i've just been doing a quick bit of research on t'internet and yes, yes they are dried penis 
maybe you lot wont be quite so willing to sniff them!  *laughs*


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

msmadison said:


> yes, yes they are.
> 
> And, pigeon, what else have you tried from bestbully? I want to get madison another treat to rotate with her regular ones, but wasn't sure what was healthy and good for her!


anything from there is great`!
i have tried the kangaroo wing but dexter didnt like it
i tried the fish stick ones which he loved
i tried the beef trachea which he loves
i tried the the small antlerz and medium one which he loved to throw around the floor and chase and gnaw on it
i tried the lamb weasands which smelled horrific and he didn't like, thank god
i tried the beef cartilage chew which he chewed on a couple times but it was way too big
i tried the texas taffy too! he loves loves them and u can see how strongggg he is by him ripping it apart :hello1:

i do hope you try these! and theres so much other like ostrich...but i'm weary of if he'll like it or not, goodluck and let us know! hehe


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL you guys crack me up!
Rhonda...the pee tube! haha!!

I wont be sniffin nout Ember, lol x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

You all didnt know this??
I wondered why you all RAVED about them when I first signed up!! 
He who laughs last, laughs best!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

hahahahaha thats hilarious!
I've heard they dont smell pleasant x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

think of a farmer spraying slurry in a field ciare


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i think i'll stick to my homemade dried beef slices for Diefenbaker 
they do smell delicious and they keep him chewing for half an hour or so.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I've heard this also, but sounds sooo nasty doesn't it, but lets face it, that explains why our dogs love them sooo much, but I will be more leary when my girls shove one in my face next time ewwwww lol!!

Lori


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah, it's a little strange and you girls should have seen my husband's face when i told him what they were, but she loves them and they keep her entertained for hours, so i'm okay with it. grew up in farm country - nothing surprises me anymore...

although i do feel bad for the bulls.... HA!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

msmadison said:


> yeah, it's a little strange and you girls should have seen my husband's face when i told him what they were, but she loves them and they keep her entertained for hours, so i'm okay with it. grew up in farm country - nothing surprises me anymore...
> 
> although i do feel bad for the bulls.... HA!


Sure the bulls don't mind they are probably in somebody's meat pie tonight !


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

michele - eeee  this conversation has gotten WAY off track


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

The ones I get don't stink too bad, but that may be because anything smells better than hooves. I bought Venus a cow hoof about a month ago and it's her new favorite thing. She doesn't want any other toys, or treats, or bones, just her hoof. The stink of that thing... is enough to make start to heave...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHA!! at the hoof.
Seems doggies just like stuff that stinks to high heaven, god love them, lol x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

When I told my hubby what they were he didnt believe me.
Then I said yea,really and he thought it was macho cool.
I like that better.......pizzle........cool word.........elusive.
The hooves are a major gross out......poop feet.
NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I buy my bully sticks from Costco, I got a package of 13 of the 12 inch bully sticks for $19.99 which is the best price I've seen yet. Mine don't have any odor to them but it says they are treated with irradiation which might be why (that's just my guess though).


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Oh my giddy aunt.......... PENIS!!!!!!!!!!!! I never knew they were made from penis!!! LMAO no wonder Lola likes it so much.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I still can't believe it. PENIS lol. 

I'm here trying to protect Lola's innocence from Cookie's advances and then I go and give her a stonkin BIG penis to munch on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

MarieUkxx said:


> I'm here trying to protect Lola's innocence from Cookie's advances and then I go and give her a stonkin BIG penis to munch on!!!!!!!!!


You have me rolling on the floor laughing!!!! :laughing9:


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> I still can't believe it. PENIS lol.
> 
> I'm here trying to protect Lola's innocence from Cookie's advances and then I go and give her a stonkin BIG penis to munch on!!!!!!!!!


OH my! That may be the funniest thing I've heard all day


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

msmadison said:


> OH my! That may be the funniest thing I've heard all day


It's true lol. Cookie tries to "mount" her sometimes and I tell him off. I told everyone I'm protecting her innocence lol. Now this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> You have me rolling on the floor laughing!!!! :laughing9:


LMAO I honestly never knew it was penis. I'm shocked  Poor Lola, I've corrupted her now lol


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

she's happy  As long as she's not TOO happy...if you know what I mean


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> I still can't believe it. PENIS lol.
> 
> I'm here trying to protect Lola's innocence from Cookie's advances and then I go and give her a stonkin BIG penis to munch on!!!!!!!!!


I can barely stop laughing long enough to type! :toothy10:


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i'm wiping the tears from my eyes 
this has to be the funniest thread i've ever read.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh no, poor Lola!! Im sure she loves chomping on her one eyed trouser snake though!!
What I cant stand is tripe. Bleurgh! The only way Ive found it acceptable are these things called ocean bones. Basically a big rawhide bone filled with dried tripe and with a dried fish centre. They love them (Heidi stands there and barks at it!!) and coz they only chew it from the ends it cuts the smell!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> anything from there is great`!
> i have tried the kangaroo wing but dexter didnt like it
> i tried the fish stick ones which he loved
> i tried the beef trachea which he loves
> ...


found it! thanks  Time to place an order...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ur welcome madison! glad u found the post. get some goodies from there! yay. let us know what u decided to go with. i bought some goodies from there for my ss. not as much as i wanted though since money is tight this week...my order coming in tomorrow though i love how fast they are


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah, i'm working on an order now and including some stuff for my SS


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

This is so funny, I wondered why this thread keep getting so many replys.lol I have been missing out on some good stuff. I've never tried the bullysticks but mine love the hoves, they do stink. It's kind of like the worse the smell the better my dogs like it. Oh well, gotta love them anyway.


----------

